# Как установить?

## gtl

Приветствую.

Я был готов ко всему, но только не к этому:

```
genkernel: command not found.
```

  :Laughing: 

Почитал на англоязычных, ничего не понял.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8246468.html

В общем хелп.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Можно и так конечно, make menuconfig. и оно работает!

Но для первой установки генту, это через-чур круто).   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## TigerJr

Там пишут что не устанавливается и что может помочь хитрость с --autounmask-write

----------

## gtl

Проблема оказалось в том что нужно читать, то что написано на экране.   :Very Happy:  Правки нужно было, кое какие сделать.   :Very Happy: 

А теперь следующая проблема, поставил генту, поставил xfce. Вроде всё по инструкции, а xfce как то неправильно работает.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce/ru

https://cdn1.savepice.ru/uploads/2019/7/15/ce601b4c55eb89a5ff19833b42b6c481-full.png

Вот так выглядит рабочий стол в xfce, как сделать нормальный вид?

----------

## gtl

Вопрос снимается.   :Laughing: 

----------

## TigerJr

Хорошо

XFCE на сколько я помню так и выглядит

----------

